# Which bread spread?



## thengineer (Dec 22, 2016)

What's your favourite?


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I like my bread the way I like my women, laying down and covered in oil.


But I chose nutella.


----------



## thengineer (Dec 22, 2016)

DualGnosis said:


> I like my bread the way I like my women, laying down and covered in oil.
> 
> 
> But I chose nutella.


You chose wisely! Nutella is mostly oil anyways


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

Butter or olive oil.


----------



## Assisi (Dec 17, 2016)

Olive oil mixed with salt, pepper, and dried oregano!!
----
Get some pita bread, warm it up in a pan a little, pour olive oil all over it. Add some salt, pepper, lots of dried oregano leaves. Toast it up a bit more. Flip it over, pour more oil on it. Add a little more salt and oregano. Finish toasting it up. Eat.

Or: Toast up a piece of pita bread in a pan on the stove top. In a bowl pour some olive oil, add salt, pepper, and dried oregano leaves. Dip the toasted bread in it


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Smooth peanut butter melting a little over hot toast, with some olive-based butter-replacement spread. Mmm.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Vegimite with peanut butter combination. Not even kidding 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I love margarine even though I know that's probably bad. Margarine melting into lightly toasted bread, mm. ♥


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Fresh from the oven home-made bread, steaming as you slice it, slathered in butter that slowly melts in. That first warm bite, O.M.G.!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I took this literally as what would you spread on a piece of bread.
Nutella or cream cheese.
For toast, pretty much any spread.
For dip Turkish bread w/oil and dukkah!
@JayShambles
I'm Australian and I only put smidges of vegemite on my toast w/butter. Other than that I hate vegemite.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I took this literally as what would you spread on a piece of bread.
> Nutella or cream cheese.
> For toast, pretty much any spread.
> For dip Turkish bread w/oil and dukkah!
> ...


The next time you're feeling like a snack try a toasted vegimite and peanut butter sandwich.. Trust me, you'll probably hate it, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I like to switch it up, so I prefer different ones but butter has to be on my bread no matter which other bread spread I use as a second layer.


----------



## thengineer (Dec 22, 2016)

Zster said:


> Fresh from the oven home-made bread, steaming as you slice it, slathered in butter that slowly melts in. That first warm bite, O.M.G.!


Has to be salty butter am I right?? The French I have no idea why use unsalted butter 

PS: What's up with so many people preferring butter? I love butter, I had not idea it was so generalized!


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Olive oil WITH balsamic vinegar! :happy:


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

It depends on the bread (and what I'm in the mood for haha).

I'm not gonna put olive tapenade on a roll, or Nutella on rye. 

But one thing is for sure, I LOVE BREAD!!! :glee:

If I pass a Panera Bread Co, you bet I'll be drooling!
:drooling:


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Why wasn't mayo or sandwich spread on the list? Hell, mustard works for me, too when it comes to making a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I really enjoy Jam, and Tapenade.


Also I am kind of triggered right now because Vegemite did not get its own position in the poll


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

nutella is good but honestly i voted peanut butter cause wow is it good!!!! 
i make sure i use some good ol white bread and have it nice and toasty, then spread peanut butter all over that shit.
TOTALLY DELICIOUS YO


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Butter. Keep it simple and bad for you haha


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

*sees "nutella" button*

*clicks*


----------

